# [Photoshop] Bild->Wärmebild - Tutorial



## boris (3. September 2002)

*bild->körpertemp.bild - Tutorial*

ihr kennt sicher die bilder einer wärmebildkamera, wo die warmen zonen am körpen mit rot und gelb, die kalten mit blau und grün dargestellt werden. um sowas zu erstellen, müsst ihr  einfach dem tut folgen, es ist echt kinderleicht 

1) öffne ein bild deiner wahl auf dem menschen, oder besser, eine einzelne person zu sehen ist.
es ist zu empfehlen ein farbiges bild zu nehmen, da bei b/w bildern dann manche bereiche zu stark dargestellt werden. außerdem sollte das bild nicht zu klein sein.
ich habe folgendes genommen:


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

2) wähle das verlaufswerkzeug in der werkzeugleiste aus und click oben auf den verlauf um ihn zu bearbeiten. nun erstellt ihr einen verlauf wie auf dem bild mit den farben:
---
blau: #0A00B2
grün: #00FF18
gelb: #FFFC00
rot: #FF0000
---


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

3) falls das bild zu wenig kontrast hat, wendet ihr "bild->einstellen->autokontrast" an und manchmal ist auch eine manuelle tonwertkorrektur nötig(strg+L).

4) nun ist das bild bereit "entstellt" zu werden 
dazu folgendes machen:
bild->einstellen->verlaufsumsetzung und euren neu erstellten verlauf auswählen. am besten das häkchen bei "vorschau" anmachen und zu sehn obs nach euren wünschen ist, oder obs nich so gut ist und ihr den verlauf vielleicht doch nochmal ein bisschen verändern müsst.

5. das fertige bild sollte nun so aussehn:
ps: über positive bewertungen freu ich mich imma wieder


----------

